# Tennessee Heritage BBQ cook off



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 10, 2007)

Well we're getting ready for the next one this year. Heading to Smyrna, TN on early Sayurday morning for this Sat - Sun contest. Anyone else gona be there?


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's the lineup for the contest

*KCBS DIVISION*
Lotta Bull BBQ
Smoky Mountain Smokers
Cornbread and BBQ Cookers
DO-RAG-Q
Long Rawgs Blue Smoke BBQ
Porkenstein
Smoke Me Tender
Governor's BBQ
Sun Bear BBQ
Delta Smoke
Justasmokin
Assmann's Fanny Rubs and Keester Sauces
Late Night Whiskey Smokers
Rockin Rooster's BBQ
Big Herbs Smokin BBQ/Chef Herb Pro. Inc.
Big Green Eggs and Ham
Piggin and Grinnin BBQ
Fumo Comedo
The Pit Crew Comp. BBQ Team
No Pigs Too Big
Buttrub.com
MealTime BBQ 
Hoggy's BBQ
Getta Que
Green Machine
Light My Fire
Smokin Fat Boys
Bullhogs BBQ
Craw-que and Crew
Team Bobby-Q
Stumps Smokers Inc
Rubmasters
MAD BBQ
Critter Cooker's
Old South Grillmasters
Swiggin Pig

*BACKYARD DIVISION*
Jewels and Bugs Cooking Team
Smoke 'em if you Got 'em
Butts-a-Blazin
Pig Knuckles Barbecue Team
Nothing Butt Smoke
Gooby's
Jobee's Blazin' Butts and Wings
Mike and Bubba's BBQ
Old Rooster and Two Chicks
Longwood Smokers
Possom Trott BBQ
All Smoked Up
Bonnie Blue BBQ
T's Custom Smoker
Hog Barn Cookers
Confederate Cavalry
Boss Hog
Community Care of Rutherford County
Myakka River BBQ
Three Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

wow...good luck


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

Some "big" guys there.  Good luck.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 12, 2007)

Big time teams there...Good Luck!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 12, 2007)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2007)

Go Get Em Rooster.  Good luck.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 15, 2007)

Well were getting ready to pack up and head to Smyrna. I'll try to get some more pictures this contest. Maybe I can get one of me on stage. [smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 15, 2007)

I wish you all the very best of luck and good Q!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 17, 2007)

Well were back and if I don't fall asleep before too long I'll post some pictures.
For those interested in the overall results.
GC Smokey Mountain Smokers
RGS South Pork
3rd Governors
4th Lotta Bull
5th ButtRub
6th Latenight Whiskey Smokers
7th The Pit Crew
8th No Pigs too big
9th Delta Smoke
10th Piggin and Grinnin


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, with a lineup like that I'd be scared.  How did you do?  And where are the pic?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2007)

wake up and spill the beans!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 18, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wake up and spill the beans!


Sorry,   I passed out in my chair last night. My wife woke me just to go to bed. I'm at work right now, but will have a bunch of pictures on the web site by tonight if not sooner.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 18, 2007)

The pictures are on the website now. It is such a beautiful place for a contest. I would highly reccomend this one even if you have to travel for it.


----------

